# Happy Birthday Kangol



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Happy 10th birthday to my sweet baby Kangol. You're the most loyal, loving, and funniest "human" dog anyone could ever have. You've made me laugh since the day you were born. I LOVE YOU!





























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KANGOL!! 

Great pics Lauren. I love that dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Damn happy birthday buddy!!! Time flies when your as handsome as he is 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KANGOL!!
> 
> Great pics Lauren. I love that dog.


Awww thank you, Rebecca! Xxoo



ames said:


> Damn happy birthday buddy!!! Time flies when your as handsome as he is
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you, Ames! Can't believe it either! Xxoo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Aw happy birthday Kangol! Him and Cain share a bday

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> Aw happy birthday Kangol! Him and Cain share a bday
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks ma wishes to Cain for many more birthdays to come! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

What a handsome old man! I wish my 10y/o bully looked that good
Happy birthday White dog!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy Bark Day K!!!! 10 years old and still looking like a shiny, new penny.....albeit a white one LOL. Any presents in the works for the big snow ball?


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Kangol! I hope your chair feels extra comfy today
I loved seeing the pictures from his younger years!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Couldnt we get some blurry spots? Happy bday either way...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

redog said:


> What a handsome old man! I wish my 10y/o bully looked that good
> Happy birthday White dog!


Thanks, Bossmandude he ain't slowed down a bit.... not that he was ever fast lol



Saint Francis said:


> Happy Bark Day K!!!! 10 years old and still looking like a shiny, new penny.....albeit a white one LOL. Any presents in the works for the big snow ball?


Thanks, Christian.... i don't do presents lol he gets a marrow bone, and he's stoked about that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

I love all white bulldogs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Raiderblue said:


> I love all white bulldogs


His back right leg is black.... looks like he sat in motor oil....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Happy Birthday Kangol! I hope your chair feels extra comfy today
> I loved seeing the pictures from his younger years!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks so much! He's posted up, zonked out as I type lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

happy belated kangol!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> happy belated kangol!


Thanks, HJ!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

He get any fireball last night?


----------

